# Quad Repair? (S.E. Mich)



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

can anyone recommend a good, reasonably priced place to get work done on a quad in the S.E. Michigan?

Thanks


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Neal said:


> can anyone recommend a good, reasonably priced place to get work done on a quad in the S.E. Michigan?
> 
> Thanks


What kind of quad and what is wrong with it. I can do most work. I have rebuilt engines and have fully rebuilt quads before.


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

Neal said:


> can anyone recommend a good, reasonably priced place to get work done on a quad in the S.E. Michigan?
> 
> Thanks


i do atv work dirt and street bike work also..
i live in erie mi.
i am a michigan state certified master tech................

and own 4 quads and two bikes that i have to work on ,every year something is wrong.
i have done many many motors ,frame up rebuilds, fire rebuilds, and insurance work.
so give me a call .......

ill bet u im alot cheaper than the dealers or other so called repair shops........[leagle con artists]:rant: :rant:


----------



## 4x4_Hunter (Jan 2, 2002)

Not my post but I will definitely keep the contact info of both of you guys if you send it to me. Just PM me with you contact info if you could. I'm in Monroe and need some work done once in a while. Typically I do it myself but sometimes there just isn't enough hours in a day. 

Thanks,
4x4


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

I now have my own shop.... 


call or stop by, *discounts for members of this site*.........


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

*20% off labor for site members and ill save u on parts just call !!!
419-283-3154 cell 734-279-2818 shop petersburg MI just south of cabelas..*


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

pjc600 said:


> *20% off labor for site members and ill save u on parts just call !!!*
> _*419-283-3154 cell 734-279-2818 shop petersburg MI just south of cabelas..*_


Been to this shop, nice shop, great people working there. They had what I needed in stock. I got to go ice racing the next day because these guys had the ice studs I needed to stud my tires.


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

iv had three happy customers that are from this site ..
and another members boat in the shop right now
just call.........thanks guys


----------

